# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  Master Electrician

## Tian van der Walt

hi everyone, as you all can see i'm new here. I found this site on google, because i was searching for the right way to become a master electrician. I'm currently doing my N3.

----------


## murdock

Master installation electrician
Option 1: Minimum integrated practical and theoretical qualification
A candidate must be registered as an installation electrician for two years; AND submit proof of one yearâs practical experience in hazardous locations; AND have achieved a national certificate in electrical engineering: NQF level 5 issued by the ESETA; AND submit documentary proof of having successfully completed unit standards on inspection, testing and certification of specialised electrical installations in hazardous locations as prescribed by the ESETA; AND submit proof of knowledge on the legislation and relevant health and safety standards applicable to electrical installations by having passed the subject Specialised Electrical Installation Codes as administered by the Department of Education.
Option 2: Practical qualification
A candidate must be registered as an installation electrician for two years; AND submit proof of one yearâs practical experience in hazardous locations; AND submit documentary proof of having successfully completed unit standards on inspection, testing and certification of specialised electrical installations in hazardous locations as prescribed by the ESETA; AND submit a national N6 certificate with one of the following subjects: electrotechnics, or fault finding and protection devices, or industrial electronics; AND submit proof of knowledge on the legislation and relevant health and safety standards applicable to electrical installations by having passed the subject Specialised Electrical Installation Codes as administered by the Department of Education.
Option 3: Practical qualification
A candidate must be registered as an installation electrician for two years; AND submit proof of one yearâs practical experience in hazardous locations; AND submit documentary proof of having successfully completed unit standards on inspection, testing and certification of specialised electrical installations in hazardous locations as prescribed by the ESETA; AND submit a diploma or degree in electrical engineering: T3 diploma (heavy current), or S4 diploma (power engineering), or B-Tech degree, or BSc or Bachelorâs degree, or government certificate of competency (factories or mines); AND submit proof of knowledge on the legislation and relevant health and safety standards applicable to electrical installations by having passed the subject Specialised Electrical Installation Codes as administered by the Department of Education.

----------

Dave A (20-May-10)

----------


## haroon

I was in contact with eseta on a number of occations about an assesment for NQF level 5 electrical engineering with no joy.
eseta tells me they can not assess on that level.
PLEASE HELP

----------


## Dave A

> PLEASE HELP


I wish I could. I'm so confused about which SETA has the leadership role when it comes to training for the electrical contracting industry, at this point I don't know in which direction to point you.

What I *do* know is my company contributions as an electrical contractor are currently being paid over to the Construction SETA, and so far they've proved as useless and ineffective as ESETA when it comes to our industry.

----------


## Jaboel

Hi Dave 

NQ level 5 consist of what ? Where can i do the training and where can i do an assesment ?

tnx 

Japie

----------


## Jaboel

Hi Dave 

Can u  please advise me . Can i register as a master electrician ? Ived passed my Master Installation Rules in 2008 , done my Unit Standards , have proof of 1 year working in hazardous locations , been an installation electrician since 2009 and also done a course in ORHVS (authorization).



Whatelse do i need to get accreddited as a master electrician ?

tnx

----------


## ACEsterhuizen

Jaboel, one of my electricians registered as a master electrician in feb 2014. he filled out this form. He is qualified electrician and wrote his installation rules at the college some time ago. just papers 1 and 2. he has n5 only. The department of labour registered him as a master electrician. i know.

any way here is what is actually required on the DOL website.

----------


## Jaboel

Hi AC 

Are u referring to the installation rules or the master installation rules ? what abt his master units standards ?  :Whistling: 
Anyway ima try them . 

Tnx for the info 
jaboel

----------


## Yuri

NQF 5 is a N6 with out the practical

NQF 6 is a N6 diploma or 3 year diploma at the technicion

----------


## Jaboel

Yuri

Can anyone help me with  the contact details of which  i only know him by Mr Calbert  .I dne my unit standards with him in Pretoria in 2009 .I lost his contacts details .Or do anyone knw of someone that do assesments on specialised unit standards . Please no companies cos they r damn expensive . Please , tnx 

Jaboel

----------


## Jasond MIE

Good day guys
I have recently just qualified, I live in CPT and it's almost impossible to qualify from here.
You no longer need to have your N6 as of a month ago, it's N4 if you have 5 years in the hazardous industry but still N6 with 1 year experience in hazardous.
You still need to be a wireman for 2 years with the N6 option.
Once you have completed the two specialized Installation rules papers and have the necessary practical and theoretical subjects you can do the unit standards, I went to P&T in JHB, it's a 5 day course, you then have to do 2x Hazardous area COC's ( dummies are fine) you have 3 months to complete this.
You then submit and get feedback if things need to be changed.
After you have submitted they set a date for you to do a quick practical test, basic Ex inspection etc. which i done at MJW in Sasolburg.
Once this is complete the waiting begins, they mark all your Portfolios and give you a letter which you then send to Department of Labour.

In total i waited about 6 months for this and if you are not from JHB it's very expensive, and then was issued with my Red (pink) card with my signature upside down.

But it's still worth it.

----------

AndyD (20-Sep-14), Dave A (20-Sep-14)

----------


## Yuri

I had his number sum where

----------


## DieterT

New Option 4 for MIE.

A candidate must:

3.4.1 Practical Qualification

(a) Be registered as an Installation Electrician for two years.
(b) Submit proof of five years practical experience in
hazardous locations.
(c) Submit documentary proof of successful completed unit
standards on inspection, testing and certification of
specialized electrical installations in hazardous locations as
prescribed by the EWSETA.
(d) Submit documentary proof of the RPL competence
declaration from South African Frameproof Association
(SAFA) MIE Group.

Minimum Theoretical Qualification
a) National N3 Certificate with the following compulsory
subjects:

• Mathematics
• Engineering Science or Industrial Electronics
• Electrical Trade Theory or Electro-technology

Or

b) Grade 12 (Standard 10) Certificate
• Mathematics
• Science
• Technica - electrical or an equivalent subject that may
include a N3 subject)

Note 1: The candidate must pass each subject with a minimum
of 40%.
Note 2: These minimum theoretical subjects could be a
combination of Grade 12 and N3 subjects. 

3.4.3 Knowledge of Statutory Requirements
Proof of knowledge on the legislation and relevant health and
safety standards applicable to electrical installations by having
passed the subject Specialized Codes as administered by the
Department of Higher Education and Training.

----------


## Tiaan

Hi everyone.

Does anyone perhaps have any past examination papers for: "Specialised Electrical Installation Codes"
I already have the First and Second papers of April, August and November 2009 as well as the First and Second papers of April 2013.
If anyone has any other past "Specialised Electrical Installation Codes" papers.
Would you be so kind to send it to me at c.du.plessis@mweb.co.za
It would be highly appreciated.

Thank you

Than

----------


## phuti

I have passed my specialized code paper 1 and 2 and also in position of a National Electrical Diploma, with 4 years wireman's license, I also done my hazardous practical at Eskom. I only need to do my unit standard I so wish to my Red card.

----------


## Tiaan

What does a person submit as proof of one or five years practical experience in
hazardous locations, to be able to register as a MIE?
Would a letter from the company you have been employed with stating that you have been working in and doing work in hazardous locations for the relevant period with their letter head and stamped by the relevant HOD be sufficient?

----------


## DieterT

> What does a person submit as proof of one or five years practical experience in
> hazardous locations, to be able to register as a MIE?
> Would a letter from the company you have been employed with stating that you have been working in and doing work in hazardous locations for the relevant period with their letter head and stamped by the relevant HOD be sufficient?


http://web.vdw.co.za/Portals/23/Docu...nexure%20A.pdf

FLP (SAFA - South African Flameproof Association) states that this declaration is sufficient. Once all requirements under Option 4 have been met, then only can you apply at FPL for the COPC (Certificate of Personal Competency) http://www.tfaforms.com/334248

Good luck with your application

Regards

----------

Tiaan (05-Apr-15)

----------


## Tiaan

Thank you DieterT, info and your response is highly appreciated.

----------

DieterT (06-Apr-15)

----------


## Khuslam van Tottis

hi everyone, as you all can see i'm new here. I found this site on google, because i was searching for the way to get notes and old question paper for MIE. I'm currently going  to write  my paper 1 in November,  and I only have the medical  location  information.  I had been trying  to see if I can get assistance  on LinkedIn but it didn't  work. I am here trying  to  get  the study  material  and the notes for SPEC ELECTRICAL INSTALLATION  CODES  en I'm willing  to pay a minimum  fees for gratitude.  I'm in Namibia  and I'm struggling  and the exam is ticking. Please  Help

----------


## Jasond MIE

Go to www.sacpo.co.za and get their contact details, you can purchase old exam papers from them.
The syllabus you can get from SABS aswell but the material is extremely expensive but they supply it.

----------


## Khuslam van Tottis

Thank you Jason. I will definitely  do that.

----------


## Ernest Mabada

Good day,

I want to be part of this group as I want to register as a master electrician.

----------


## Vaazi

> hi everyone, as you all can see i'm new here. I found this site on google, because i was searching for the way to get notes and old question paper for MIE. I'm currently going  to write  my paper 1 in November,  and I only have the medical  location  information.  I had been trying  to see if I can get assistance  on LinkedIn but it didn't  work. I am here trying  to  get  the study  material  and the notes for SPEC ELECTRICAL INSTALLATION  CODES  en I'm willing  to pay a minimum  fees for gratitude.  I'm in Namibia  and I'm struggling  and the exam is ticking. Please  Help


Please engage with me: vernon.mabena@gmail.com if you still need assistance with your MIE exams (study material & past papers)

----------


## eugene mhlongo

Hi everyone my name is Eugene can someone help me with the institutions to do  the unit standards  for specialised installation  accept P&T technology

----------


## Bon62

Hi everyone. I'm new here. With regards to the MIE study material, SABS charged R5 500 for the codes alone. It's ridiculously expensive.
I am writing specialised electrical installation codes paper 1 and paper 2 in April and I managed to get some past papers (2009, 2011, 2012, 2013 april p1 and p2). Does anybody have or know where I can find memorandums?  Want to make sure I'm on the right track. Any info/help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Llewelyn

Good evening all, 

Is there any place in Cape Town that offer the MIE Training.( specialised electrical training codes paper 1 and 2)
Thanks in advance

----------


## Altus210@gmail.com

Hi, did you manage to pass the exams? I enrolled and the exams are in july. Would you be able to help me with some old papers? Thanks

----------


## Bon62

> Hi, did you manage to pass the exams? I enrolled and the exams are in july. Would you be able to help me with some old papers? Thanks


Hi there. I'm still waiting for results to be released from the college. They say Monday or Tuesday, most likely. You are welcome to send a private message to my email address, if you still need help. I can organise some papers for you.

----------


## Llewelyn

How did you enroll, please I need info as I dnt want to miss this block

----------


## Altus210@gmail.com

> How did you enroll, please I need info as I dnt want to miss this block


Not sure in which area you are, but you can go to the closest south cape college. Google it and check where the closest one is.

Then you enroll just for the exams. R700 per paper.

Then you start to look for someone or some place that gives short 3/4 day course or lots of old papers

Goog luck

----------


## Sparkie 123

Jason hi, I'm new on the Forum and would like some assistance.
I'm in the same boat as where you were. On the outskirts of SA. I'm situated in Nelspruit. Which books/standards do I need in order to prepare for paper 1 and 2 Hazardous location as no one can assist me. A company called Ark Technologies does give the classes but they do not want to divulge which books I require.

----------


## Gert posthumus

> Hi everyone my name is Eugene can someone help me with the institutions to do  the unit standards  for specialised installation  accept P&T technology


may  i ask y not p&t technology

----------


## Hlupheka

Guys where I am working we have an open furnace. I find it hard to understand what a hazardous area is. We are exposed to explossions, hot dust, gases etc. I have 8 years working there as a qualified electrician. And did my wireman's licence in the process of registering with labour department.  Please help with explanation about hazardous areas please.

----------


## xsokoyi@gmail.com

Hi guys, I've been an IE for 4years now, passed the specialised paper 1&2. Went for unit standards at P&T but didn't finish. Now I actually need some exposure with hazloc and struggling to get a company that specialises with hazardous areas which can take me in. Any help?

----------


## ians

Tell us some of the challenges you face becoming a master electrician... 

Have they made it too difficult.

Tooo many technical qualifications...I see they have dropped the standard from N6 - N4 and now down to N3.

Too difficult to find a place to gain experience due to the lack of suitability qualified master electricians to pass on their knowledge?

Would it not be better to split the master electrician into separate categories ...like they have done with single phase tester etc... ie qualify to work in gas or dust or flammable liquids or hospitals...etc...what are the chances that you will work in all these field? not likely and i talk from 38 years hands on in the industry.

Share your frustrations.

Is there a shortage or demand for master electricians? 

Do they fall into the correct salary bracket considering the risk and qualifications required to get a red card?

----------


## Rifrug

In my opinion most of the fuel and gas industry companies dont really use master electricians for maintenance work. The will only need a master electrician to sign of a COC for a new project. They use normal electricians without even wireman's license to do their maintenance in hazardous areas. I have seen this at the big Fuel and gas depots. They dont check if the work is being done by a master electrician or competent person. The technical personel in charge dont know the difference between a wire-mans and master electrician. I have even seen the two yearly inspections in hazardous areas being done by electricians without even a single phase tester qualification. The SANS standards are not implemented as it should be due to a lack of knowledge by the big companies management.

----------


## nmagebhe

hi . sorry to introduce new topic.
 I want help on what study material should i read to pass specialized installations rules for paper1 and 2 besides reading past exam papers

----------

